# A Health Poll for all Kiwis



## Space_Dandy (Mar 18, 2022)

A reminder that the normal amount is two. Anything else is considered in the abnormal range.


----------



## Blasterisk (Mar 18, 2022)

4, I'm a krogan's krogan.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Mar 18, 2022)

> Anything else is considered in the abnormal range.


Even if they're labeled and in jars?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 18, 2022)

Cope and seethe nutlets


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 18, 2022)

This is a normal day for me:


----------



## Space_Dandy (Mar 18, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> This is a normal day for me:


As sad as it is, that was far more entertaining (both literally and for the social commentary) than pretty much everything on Tiktok that I've seen. Lots of people just imitating dance moves and memes, the same few sound/music cues recycled, and lots of text-to-speech for some reason. My wife sits there and scrolls on that crap for hours at a time. I think I'll show her this as a more intellectually enriching alternative.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Mar 18, 2022)

Like in my body or just on my person?


----------



## SCSI (Mar 18, 2022)

Left nut, right nut, and central, dominant nut.  I'm tritesticular.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Mar 18, 2022)

Blasterisk said:


> 4, I'm a krogan's krogan.


shepard.
SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAARD


----------



## Space_Dandy (Mar 19, 2022)

We could use more votes Kiwis! I'll post a statistical analysis next week of the results. This will give us great insight into the health of the Kiwis.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Mar 19, 2022)

I have zero because I'm not a hermaphrodite, though even with that being said I'm ahead of most of the average user base.


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 21, 2022)

I have ovaries.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Mar 23, 2022)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> shepard.
> SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAARD


Wrex.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 25, 2022)

A surprising number of unfortunate fellows here seem to be having accidents involving farm machinery and other hazardous aparati.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 25, 2022)

lurk_moar said:


> I have ovaries.


you dont get those if you cut you5r dick, faggot...


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Mar 25, 2022)

Captain Obvious said:


> A surprising number of unfortunate fellows here seem to be having accidents involving farm machinery and other hazardous aparati.


A harrowing tale to remind people that they shouldn't stick their dicks in robots.


----------

